# My rabbit is chewing holes in her pee pad?



## jamsbuns (May 18, 2020)

I'll place a pee pad outside of her potty areas just in case.
Recently she's started to chew holes in the pee pads? I'm wondering what I can do to help this behavior?
She has quite a few chew toys that she's been using and seems to like, so I'm wondering what the issue might be?
She's a 9-month-old mini lop.


----------



## zuppa (May 18, 2020)

Hi, I would remove those pee pads asap and would never use them again. Rabbits chewing on them pretty often so this is not safe for them as they can ingest plastic parts and get a blockage really quickly. 

Gastrointestinal Stasis: The Silent Killer | House Rabbit Society

What kind of toilet litter do you use, can you post some photo of her setup?


----------



## Abi :) (May 18, 2020)

jamsbuns said:


> I'll place a pee pad outside of her potty areas just in case.
> Recently she's started to chew holes in the pee pads? I'm wondering what I can do to help this behavior?
> She has quite a few chew toys that she's been using and seems to like, so I'm wondering what the issue might be?
> She's a 9-month-old mini lop.


 If your bun is chewing the pee pads I would stop using them as it can damage their digestive system, if you wanted to use something to line your litter area you could use something like a brown paper bag, or newspapers (but the inks might leak if it gets too wet) and then use wood-stove pellets and if you wanted a layer of carefresh (or other paper based bedding) so the buns' feet aren't getting damaged, theres a video of litter materials that could be helpful, hope this helps!

101 rabbits-


----------



## Abi :) (May 18, 2020)

jamsbuns said:


> I'll place a pee pad outside of her potty areas just in case.
> Recently she's started to chew holes in the pee pads? I'm wondering what I can do to help this behavior?
> She has quite a few chew toys that she's been using and seems to like, so I'm wondering what the issue might be?
> She's a 9-month-old mini lop.


 also if she isn't spayed digging is a common behaviour, if she isn't spayed perhaps consider booking her in for the surgery soon


----------



## helena (May 19, 2020)

Spayed and unspayed rabbits chew. Its just what rabbits do. Like others said, just remove the pee pad. When she is spayed she will most likely only go in her litter box. My rabbit is unspayed and only goes in her litter box. Anyway, its not an issue. Nothing is wrong with your bunny.


----------



## jamsbuns (May 21, 2020)

helena said:


> Spayed and unspayed rabbits chew. Its just what rabbits do. Like others said, just remove the pee pad. When she is spayed she will most likely only go in her litter box. My rabbit is unspayed and only goes in her litter box. Anyway, its not an issue. Nothing is wrong with your bunny.


She is spayed and only started doing this recently.


----------



## jamsbuns (May 21, 2020)

Abi :) said:


> If your bun is chewing the pee pads I would stop using them as it can damage their digestive system, if you wanted to use something to line your litter area you could use something like a brown paper bag, or newspapers (but the inks might leak if it gets too wet) and then use wood-stove pellets and if you wanted a layer of carefresh (or other paper based bedding) so the buns' feet aren't getting damaged, theres a video of litter materials that could be helpful, hope this helps!
> 
> 101 rabbits-



I've tried all of this and no matter what i use she tries to eat it??


----------



## Abi :) (May 21, 2020)

jamsbuns said:


> I've tried all of this and no matter what i use she tries to eat it??



what have you tried so far?


----------



## Diane R (May 22, 2020)

jamsbuns said:


> I've tried all of this and no matter what i use she tries to eat it??


Try a sink mat /grid on top of the litter but watch she doesn't eat that!


----------

